# Anyone Hunt Cut Beans for Ducks and/or Geese??



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone ever have luck in these for ducks and geese. I've always hunted corn, but have permission for a couple fields that are in prime teritorry but have beans in them this year. Anyone have any experience?? Any tips?? Good early? Good late? Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

I have taken 11 geese this early season hunting a wide truck path between two uncut bean fields. As the geese wise up I am betting it will get tougher and tougher to get them in. 

As far as a cut bean field, if I can get them to land on a truck path you should be able to get them into the bean stubble.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Usually the first cut bean field in your area will be an absolute magnet for geese. The issue with hunting bean fields that gives most guys fits is concealment. The best way to pull it off is to get in the field an extra hour early on a bean field hunt, and dig/bury your blinds so your flush with the ground. If you combine total concealment for you and your crew along with a field they are feeding in, it will turn into an absolute great hunt. The main thing to remember though is you need birds for any successful hunt. Scouting is still the most important aspect of waterfowling.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

i hunt bean fields every year. they plant beans just about every year geese and ducks land there every year you should be fine.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Hunted the beans Friday, Sat am and pm. Friday and Sat am were productive. Friday I had greenheads swarming me from all directions, but the geese were on a bee line to the field next door which already had hundreds of live decoys! Sat am was the opposite, not a ton of ducks but the geese were all over me, two flocks came in to land, I shot one out of each and was limited within 30 mins. Sat pm, weather was prime, wind, low ceiling, spitin rain - NOTHING even seen! 



Had 4 dozen silo's out and 6 - 12 duck decoys (no mojo). I covered up with burlap and laid on the ground. Awesome to get out field hunting so early, thanks for all the advice.



The first duck I shot Friday had a funky band on it, like orange wire with 3 wraps, no writing. I took a picture I'll try to post soon.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

ErieAngler you got bean fields to hunt ..jump at the chance to use them...Some of my best days were in the newly cut bean fields...JIM...


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Smacked the snot out of them this morning again. 

Had every bit of 30 geese come in with there feet down and took two, boom boom, they pulled up the landing gear, got out, circled and came right back in. These geese are loving the field. 

Ducks were droping in first thing, only pulled two down, had some nasty overhead shots that never found their way home. Had one duck decoy out....... 

Can't wait for Friday and Saturday, I hope the weather holds as predicted.

Good shooting.


----------

